

Annie96 is typing.. - yashness
http://storiesforyourscreen.com.s3-website-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;storiesforyourscreen.com.s3-website-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com&#x2F;annie96-is-typing&#x2F;
(updated url)
The creepiest chat history you will ever read.
======
arcameron
Awesome site. The text message effect is refreshing

------
webmaven
Creepy as heck, but I guessed the twist.

